# WPB Thurs 27th



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am heading out from Corinella early with mate Jack for a Snapper and Gummy fish tomorrow 27th. Plan to launch by 6.00am, near low tide and fish over the top of the next high, around 12.30pm. All welcome to join in. Steve.


----------

